
Who wants free coding help this Sunday? - andreash
https://medium.com/learning-new-stuff/who-wants-free-coding-help-this-sunday-e419551dfb52#.k0il035te
======
maroloccio
Nice idea. Thank you for being so generous with your time. I can't on Sunday
at that time but would love to connect on Hangout (perhaps become "coding
buddies"?) and learn something from you. I filled in the form with a specific
problem that puzzled me and I sought help with on IRC, unsuccessfully.

